# Hello back after time out



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

K Melody my new Highland Pony and the new slightly slimmer me


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome back. Love your new pony, y'all look great. I've been looking on line at some Fell Pony breeders in the US. Not too many and pretty pricey but maybe next year ☺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you ...I adore my two fell ponies I have a grey Gelding 13,3hh and a black mare 13.2 hh both will work all day if you let them  super natured and worth every penny of the money they would cost you...

Import one from the UK might be cheaper than buying in the US


----------

